# Alimentacion Disco Rigido 12V 2A



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Buenas, hace algunas semanas vengo con este tema de tratar de crear una alimentación para un disco rígido el cual, posee una alimentación doble de 12VDC: 0.55A  y de 5VDC 0.85A en el común de los casos. 

El diseño que estoy intentando de duplicar, o de adaptar es el de un CARRI CASE, el cual posee un adaptador de USB a IDE o SATA, mediante una alimentación de 12V 2.0A con una Potencia maxima de 24W 

EL circuito me sirvió perfectamente para la alimentación de distintos discos, incluso para algunos que daba por muertos, debido a que la fuente ATX del PC no poseía la potencia para alimentarlo y resultaba en falla mecánica. 

Intente seguir las pistas para aislar el sistema de la alimentacion, sin la adaptacion de SATA o IDE a USB, solo me interesa la alimentacion:

INPUT: 12VDC 2A
OUTPUT 0: 12VDC ~0.7A
OUTPUT 1: 5VDC ~0.8A

Para realizar esto, e intentado realizar un circuito en el cual, despues de realizar unos experimentos, resulto en el contenido de un par de reguladores LM7812 y un LM7805 el cual, sin mayor problema, me entregaron el voltaje que me hacia falta. 

Sin embargo, me encuentro con que la alimentación de este circuito relacionado a los LM78XX debe ser alimentado con una fuente mas grande, la misma es una fuente con una salida de 19VDC ~3.6A (de una notebook vieja) 

el tema es, que a pesar de que el circuito esta bien realizado, segun supongo, el mismo genera una temperatura que me genera desconfianza para un dispositivo que debe de mantenerse encendido el mayor tiempo de duración posible, por ejemplo, 365 dias sin emitir falla alguna, tal como lo hace en el dispositivo del carri. 

En este momento me encuentro tomando las fotografiás necesarias para mostrarles tanto el circuito que quisiera duplicar, como el que realice para el trabajo.


----------



## altander (Oct 8, 2016)

ten en cuenta la potencia que disipas y que tan grande es el disipador por ejemplo en la salida de los 5 voltios si tienes en la entrada 12 tu regulador consume los 7 voltios y 0.8 amperios lo que quiere decir que tienes que disipar una cantidad de 5.6w


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Con una resistencia en serie antepuesta al LM7805 podría resolverme ese consumo?


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2016)

JuniorGand dijo:


> Con una resistencia en serie antepuesta al LM7805 podría resolverme ese consumo?



no

---------------


asi


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2016)

No... ya que la resistencia serie disiparia en ella.. así que sólo tendrías el calor en otro lado..además de la limitación en corriente que te generará la resistencia...
Mejor algunos dioditos en serie cada diodo tienen una caída de 0.7v o más...
Otra cosa mejor aún, es que pongas los 2 lmxxxx en un disipador de procesador o similar como el disipador de una placa de video vieja que trae un pequeño cooler... ya que son mas pequeños...
La fuente deberías destaparla así aprovecha el flujo de aire y ventila mejor...
La otra... 
Más difícil...
Es que destapes esa.fuente y le agregues un bobinado al trafo... si logras ver el bobinado de 19v
Contas sus vueltas y por regla de 3 simple calculas el tuyo, para 5v o para 5+3 (del regulador) 
Agregas un diodo y un cap y probas con otra cosa.. como una lámpara de auto o similar...y ves como reacciona...
Otra cosa es que veas cual es la retroalimentación de esa fuente
Seguro que usa uc3842
Buscas su optó y agregas un potenciometro en serie  del lado de los 19v y ves si podes bajarlo a 12v 
Sino buscas las 2 resistencias del optó que están también de ese lado y ves cual es la que tenes que cambiar para bajar a 12v... así sólo agregas el regulador de 5v y sos Gardel.
Saludos!

Lo que dice analógico. (Refuerzo para regulador lm o transistor de paso) eso está en la hoja de datos!


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> re
> Lo que dice analógico. (Refuerzo para regulador lm o transistor de paso) eso está en la hoja de datos!



no,  eso no es solo un ejemplo de disipador


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2016)

Vi un tip41c y un lm317 esa junta se usa para sacar más amperes "del regulador".. aunque seguro que el calor es el mismo jeje 

Saludos!


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Así lo hice 


Este es el adaptador que quisiera "copiar"


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2016)

Y... podes .. romper esa tarjeta? O anda bien ? Por que creo que se ve un stepdown 
Un ic+un inductor esos trabajan mucho más fríos y un amperaje dan sin dramas!
Sino buscar aquí en el foro un stepdown...


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2016)

JuniorGand dijo:


> Con una resistencia en serie antepuesta al LM7805 podría resolverme ese consumo?



es el 7805 el que calienta mucho?
entonces 
en ves de la resistencia podes poner otro 7812


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2016)

Uno de.estos digo, son chicos y rinden mucho!


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Y... podes .. romper esa tarjeta? O anda bien ? Por que creo que se ve un stepdown
> Un ic+un inductor esos trabajan mucho más fríos y un amperaje dan sin dramas!
> Sino buscar aquí en el foro un stepdown...



a proposito de ese circuito stepdown lo venden  hecho y muy barato
 eso en version cargador de auto usb
pero ni idea de si duran


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Anda, la idea es no romperlo, pero el ci de 3 patas tiene inscripto 7BF 17 - 33L y el de 5 conectores es un TD1507TR


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2016)

No es mala idea pero tendrá la misma disipación/calor sólo que tendrá mayor área de contacto al disipador... 
Desde ya agrandado disipador... y evaluar ideas!


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Si, pensé lo del cooler. Pero viendo el circuito original me parece como que quiero pelearla un poco mas, incluso no calienta a mas de 50°, el doble que tiene como temperatura normal el datasheet





No me deja hacer nada el foro, pero lo hice como dice analógico, incluso los 12V si ven la imagen, los entrega el primer lm7812, el segundo LM7812 reduce, para que el LM7805 tenga, efectivamente que disipar menos potencia


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 8, 2016)

Buen y simple stepdown!!


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Eso! Para la salida de los 12V va directo? Del input?


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2016)

JuniorGand dijo:


> spués de 3 minutos ---------- [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> No me deja hacer nada el foro, pero lo hice como dice analógico, incluso los 12V si ven la imagen, los entrega el primer lm7812, el segundo LM7812 reduce, para que el LM7805 tenga, efectivamente que disipar menos potencia



entonces deberias publicar el esquema

por cierto  donde se aperna es negativo asi que dependiendo del circuito se puede 
apernar solo con pasta dispadora sin esa goma para   que disipe mejor


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 8, 2016)

Esquema




Utilizo Fritzing, para hacer las PCB me imprime perfecto


----------



## analogico (Oct 9, 2016)

JuniorGand dijo:


> Esquema
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149208
> 
> 
> ...


muy raro tu circuito
y esas resistencias de 1,5 Ω y los lm7812 en paralelo
supongo que son para compensar
lo malo es que    produciran una variacion de  voltage dependiente del consumo 
entr 0 y 2 volts menos o sea que en vez de 12 van a salir 10V

si dices que solo requieres  0,8A entonces  no es ecesario ponerlas en paralelo

ademas esas resistencias son de 1/4 de wats por lo que cuando circulen el amper se van a quemar


----------



## JuniorGand (Oct 9, 2016)

Así como lo vez, está funcionando perfecto en cuanto a los voltajes. Recordemos que éste circuito esta trabajando con 19V, 3.4A... Las resistencias son de 1.5 Omhs, no son el problema, mi problema está en la temperatura.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Oct 9, 2016)

por experiencias propias, hace la facil, compra dos stepdown, los pones a cada uno directo a los 19v, y a uno lo regulas a 12v, y el otro a 5v, poneoes un disipador minimo a cada uno y te olvidas.

Creo que esos stepdown rondan los 80 pesos cada uno en mercadoladri, me refiero a este que postearon aca 
www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aliementacion-disco-rigido-12v-2a-147410/#post1131942


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 9, 2016)

Yo preferiría modificar la fuente hp a 12v
Y usar un sólo regulador para los 5v... Buen disipador y cooler para fuente y regulador...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2016)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> por experiencias propias, hace la facil, compra dos stepdown, los pones a cada uno directo a los 19v, y a uno lo regulas a 12v, y el otro a 5v, poneoes un disipador minimo a cada uno y te olvidas.
> 
> Creo que esos stepdown rondan los 80 pesos cada uno en mercadoladri, me refiero a este que postearon aca
> www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aliementacion-disco-rigido-12v-2a-147410/#post1131942


"Mercadoladri" , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja conosco "Mercado Libre" cuando algo te va malo (problemas en la conpra/venta) te quedas hablando solo 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

